# Our Amercian bulldog puppy



## C.l.familiaris (Dec 1, 2008)

Rosie at 10 weeks


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

awwwwww love it. Love the one of them sleeping together. Did you other dog accept the new one easily?


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

aw she's lovely! The one of the two of them sleeping is adorable!


----------



## C.l.familiaris (Dec 1, 2008)

thanks guys, and yeah she accepted her fine, the puppy is already the boss though lol


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

SO CUTE! such big ears bless.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

she is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

She's gorgeous I love American Bulldogs :001_tt1:


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

shes lovely!!love the last pik!! xx


----------



## Gobaith (Jun 6, 2009)

Oh my, im actually in love 
Beware of the dog napper hehe  .. i joke, she is lovely! so cute 

Chloe x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what a beautiful puppy, very cute,


----------



## C.l.familiaris (Dec 1, 2008)

Gobaith said:


> Oh my, im actually in love
> Beware of the dog napper hehe  .. i joke, she is lovely! so cute
> 
> Chloe x


Il have to be careful, your not too far away from us hmy:


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

She is so cute! Just gorgeous! :001_tt1:


----------



## C.l.familiaris (Dec 1, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

Awwww what a cutie! 

Laura


----------



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

aww stunning


----------



## Lexi'sMum (Oct 22, 2009)

Simply Gorgeous!!!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Ahhh cute check out the member named MORRIS this is my brothers dog hes a american bully and is just over a year now and weighs over 8 stone and has a 28 inch neck, But hes a gentle giant and adores all.


----------



## C.l.familiaris (Dec 1, 2008)

sullivan said:


> Ahhh cute check out the member named MORRIS this is my brothers dog hes a american bully and is just over a year now and weighs over 8 stone and has a 28 inch neck, But hes a gentle giant and adores all.


hes lovely mate, shes gonna be a big girl shes got feet bigger than our adult staff at the moment


----------

